# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  PSP 1000 2000 3000 số lượng lớn giá rẻ tại Hà Nội

## PesGames

Nhu cầu PSP mấy ngày nay tăng cao các bạn inbox đặt hàng nhiều quá nên mình đổ về thêm một ít hàng cho các bạn tha hồ ném nhau trong những ngày hè oi bức  :Big Grin:

----------

